# Pick-o-matic Bracket Broken



## AGCB97 (Apr 23, 2016)

I just bought a Atlas V-36 and find that the outer gear bracket is broken. Not the main one with 3 slots that the gears attach to but the one that has a single slot. In watching some Youtube videos of other Pick-o-Matic models, I notice that others have the same broken bracket.

I do not know what is supposed to attach to this and if I'm missing a gear or something. No one else that I can find has said what this bracket is supposed to do or mentioned theirs being broken. I also searched this forum for an answer to no avail.

I'm hoping someone here can shed some light on this.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Mondo (Apr 23, 2016)

There is a parts diagram of the Pick-o-Matic gear box for Atlas 10F lathes in the downloads section:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/atlas-10-f-parts-breakdown-w-pik-o-matic-01-46-pdf.1498/

The Pick-o-Matic is on pdf sheet 11.  See if you can find that part in the diagram.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2016)

It also talks about it on this site. http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page11.html  It appears that you should be able to select from 2 settings on the quadrant.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 23, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> There is a parts diagram of the Pick-o-Matic gear box for Atlas 10F lathes in the downloads section:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/atlas-10-f-parts-breakdown-w-pik-o-matic-01-46-pdf.1498/
> 
> The Pick-o-Matic is on pdf sheet 11.  See if you can find that part in the diagram.
> ...



Thanks Spiral_Chips
Although it is hard to make out the grainy numbers It looks like '12-1276  bracket  2.25'
 It swivels on the same shaft as the Pick Off Gear Bracket and is situated between it and the changeable gears. Looks like it may just be attached to the Pick off Gear Bracket by a sliding link shaft, but I don't know why that would be.

Aaron


----------



## Mondo (Apr 23, 2016)

Is this the bracket?



If so, how badly broken?  If just cracked, or in multiple pieces and all the pieces are present, it can likely be brazed back together and will work fine.

Can you remove it and post a photo showing the damage?

Spiral_Chips
PS:  There is a Lathe Pick-o-Matic handbook available from Ozark Woodworker on Ebay.  Click the link!

A tad pricey, perhaps, but that's the manual to tell you how to use the Pick-o-Matic gear box.

Set up a search in Ebay for "Atlas Lathe Pick-o-Matic" and follow it.  It is only a matter of time before a bracket shows up.

S_C


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 24, 2016)

I used to own a Pick-O-Matic. If I recall, that bracket allows you to add an additional intermediate gear to the gear train for a wider range of speeds.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2016)

Found a better copy of the drawing that Vince had posted on another forum years ago.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, that's the bracket. The whole top part of the long slot is missing, as are any attaching parts thereto. As I mentioned in the 1st post, I notice that other lathes have the same problem but no one seems too upset. this must be a common weak point of these lathes.

I have a handbook on the way.

Thanks. I'll let you know as things progress.

Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 24, 2016)

I guess the number is 10-1276 as seen on the better diagram. Thanks


----------

